# Starter Relay Location in '93 SE-R



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi-

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where the starter relay is located in a B13 SE-R. If you have pix, that would be awesome as well. Thanks.

-V


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm guessing it's one of them that's next to your fuse panel inside the car. I can tell you for sure when I get home later.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The relay you're looking for is the clutch interlock if you have a manual tranny, or inhibitor relay if your car is an automatic. It's on one end of a bank of relays in the relay box to the left of your battery.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *The relay you're looking for is the clutch interlock if you have a manual tranny, or inhibitor relay if your car is an automatic. It's on one end of a bank of relays in the relay box to the left of your battery. *


I've tried replacing the clutch interlock relay. It's the one by the battery near the back. I swapped it with the fog light relay and it still has the same problems. Are there any other relays that I can possibly look for that might have problems? Thanks.

-V


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I thought in your other thread that you said when you played around with the ignition switch it sometimes started...sounds like that's where the problem is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *I thought in your other thread that you said when you played around with the ignition switch it sometimes started...sounds like that's where the problem is. *


Pretty much if I keep turning it to the start position and back to the on position, it will sometimes give a blip, like it's about to try to start. Sometimes, it does nothing at all. When I do turn it to the start position, the in the tach turns off, so it appears that the switch knows to turn that off... 

Is there a preferred method of testing the ignition switch easily?

Thanks.

-V


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Centurion and toolapcfan. With your suggestions and help, I think I've isolated it down to the ignition switch. I can have the switch turned to the start position. It may start to crank then stop or do nothing. However, if I hold it there and ever so slightly rock it up down/left right, it seems like it will start! I guess I'll need to look for an ignition switch now.

-V


----------

